# To poo and pee in one spot.



## 510samson (Dec 22, 2010)

How do i teach Samson to go poo and pee always in the same area? Samson is 14 weeks today. And I have a problem. We have set up a big sand box for him (8'x8') for him to go poo and pee in. He is still under crate training. So ill take him out of his crate and walk him to his box (off leash) and he will goo poo and pee. After that I let him play for 15 min and he will poo again sometime even twice. I don’t understand why he does that. We have been doing this box thing for over a month and he still goes poo in other places. I would like to be able to leave him outside now and trust him that he will go to the bathroom in his box. But it’s just not working he only uses it when I walk with him over there. I hope someone can help.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Are you cleaning his area regularly? Dogs like to poo in a clean spot. I trained Wolfie to go in one area, similar to the size of yours. I make sure to pick up the poop right away.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

wolfies mom is right on. they can be particular about going in the same spot over and over. my older mix Mandi is crazy picky. she needs like 2 dang miles to find the "perfect" spot. then she spins in circles about 4 times getting into position LOL...crazy dawgs


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

We trained Molly to do her business at a particular spot but it took a long time(months) . We had her on the leash at all times to go potty we would bring her to the specific spot and wait until she did her thing . Once done we would release her and praise.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Bring her directly to the spot right out of her crate or house when you know she needs to go. While she's going,repeat some command over and over during the process. Being from Boston we've used "New York Yankees". It eventually becomes a trigger so you can control where and when she eliminates no matter where you are. We have a wooded spot beside the yard we use and our present GSD always looks for woods now no matter where we are when we say "New York Yankees". It will take 75-100 repetitions,about 3 weeks.


----------



## Sirus (Jan 28, 2011)

I taught Sirius to go in his designated area to do his business....From the beginning of his potty/house training after each time he drank, played for 15 minutes, eating, or waking up I always took him out on a leash to his spot. When he went I praised him highly.

When he was outside, I went out with him and watched for the sign(s) that he was looking for a spot to go (i.e., sniffing in circles, etc). The moment he demonstrated that behavior I would grab his leash (his leash was always on) and walk him to his spot saying, "lets go potty"...When he went, more praise.

Repetition is the key factor. After a 1.5 weeks it clicked for him that when he is in the backyard he has to go to his special spot to go (and not on the grass or deck). It's kind of cool to see him just stop in the middle of playing and run to the other side of the property to go then run back and resume his playing.

Just keep on taking him to his spot, monitor for the signs when outside and provide plenty of praise and it will eventually click for Samson


----------



## 510samson (Dec 22, 2010)

this is exactly what i want to happen and this is what i do but ive been doing it over a month and still have accidents it really hasnt clicked in him yet


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

510samson said:


> this is exactly what i want to happen and this is what i do but ive been doing it over a month and still have accidents it really hasnt clicked in him yet


Consistency,4 or 5 times a day repeating the command over and over while he pees and poops,then praise or a treat. If you don't do it each and every time you set him up to fail. We took our pups out every 30-45 minutes when awake and it took about 3 weeks for 1 and 2 weeks for the other.


----------

